# Bringing back to life a'51 black phantom



## BFGforme (May 11, 2021)

One of our customers brought this to me today to clean up for him! Was found in a trash pile they were hired to dispose of! Fork is locked missing key, have a set coming from Wes and typhoon cord's and grips coming from bones for it... missing a couple things and not sure how far he wants to take it.... Here's what it looks like today. ..







By the way, it's a '51! Watch for updates and photos as I go along....


----------



## SoBayRon (May 11, 2021)

Wow, they are still out there. Glad it was saved! Looking forward to seeing this one‘s future.


----------



## nightrider (May 11, 2021)

Yup, sure looks like trash to me!


----------



## bloo (May 11, 2021)

NIce!

P.S. Who made your bike rack?


----------



## BFGforme (May 11, 2021)

Can't remember name of company, not homemade...now need to have a beer and figure out what direction we're going with it! Just discovered chrome really isn't that rusty, it's nicotine all over it! Having a beer and waiting for mailman to bring keys from Wes....so I can take it all apart....


Chrome might be nice under all the crap... @tacochris he'd love this one!


----------



## tacochris (May 11, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Can't remember name of company, not homemade...now need to have a beer and figure out what direction we're going with it! Just discovered chrome really isn't that rusty, it's nicotine all over it! Having a beer and waiting for mailman to bring keys from Wes....so I can take it all apart....View attachment 1409877
> Chrome might be nice under all the crap... @tacochris he'd love this one!



O wow, yeah you werent kidding that thing is in stellar shape!  Finding an original paint matching finish tank will be tough but considering he has zero in it, he can afford to shell a few hundos for a nice tank.  Its about as nice as my 51...
It must be an early 51 with that type of seat....


----------



## BFGforme (May 11, 2021)

tacochris said:


> O wow, yeah you werent kidding that thing is in stellar shape!  Finding an original paint matching finish tank will be tough but considering he has zero in it, he can afford to shell a few hundos for a nice tank.  Its about as nice as my 51...
> It must be an early 51 with that type of seat....



So cracked couple beers and it's not rust on the bike, the nicotine comes off pretty easy... five minutes on bars....


This is gonna be fun! Need to find him a tank, anyone See's one, please let me know...


----------



## BFGforme (May 11, 2021)

Forebrake is cleaning up nicely....


----------



## nightrider (May 12, 2021)

I can't see it!!


----------



## nightrider (May 12, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Forebrake is cleaning up nicely....



I can't see it!!


----------



## BFGforme (May 12, 2021)

nightrider said:


> I can't see it!!



I'll take pictures this afternoon


----------



## BFGforme (May 13, 2021)

bloo said:


> NIce!
> 
> P.S. Who made your bike rack?



Thule


----------



## BFGforme (May 13, 2021)

Been working on the chrome.... man what a pain in a$$!



Like 20 more hours and wheels and hub's will be done....whew


----------



## bloo (May 13, 2021)

Looking good though....


----------



## BFGforme (May 13, 2021)

Amazing what "0000" steal wool and Windex does! Tried little spot on frame with it and wd and will never use that on any paint! Takes away any shine, foolishness to ever touch paint with that method....ruins and alters it! I'll make sure to remember not to buy any bike someone did that to!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2021)

0000 steel wool and WD40  work great on heavily oxidized finishes but must be followed with a good polish. Stay away from pinstripes though or they will magically disappear. If this method is done right you would never know it. V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme (May 14, 2021)

Forgot to take a total before pics of chainwheel before I started cleaning it up! Took one in the middle and after, keep it in mind I still have to use chrome polish on all the parts!






Pretty amazing....


----------



## BFGforme (May 14, 2021)

More... before...


After....


----------



## BFGforme (May 18, 2021)

Today received painted parts back from my "guy" damnit they're looking sweet!


Still working on couple parts.... showing before pics now, tomorrow will show after...






Crazy how much they cleaned up.....


----------



## tacochris (May 19, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Today received painted parts back from my "guy" damnit they're looking sweet!View attachment 1414745
> Still working on couple parts.... showing before pics now, tomorrow will show after...View attachment 1414746
> View attachment 1414747
> 
> Crazy how much they cleaned up.....



What was repainted on it because it looked like the original paint was extremely solid!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2021)

tacochris said:


> What was repainted on it because it looked like the original paint was extremely solid!



I think it was just cleaned--not repainted. V/r Shawn


----------



## tacochris (May 19, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I think it as just cleaned--not repainted. V/r Shawn



I think I commented without thinking.....You mean painted parts not repainted parts.  haha
That is really nice strong original paint too!


----------



## BFGforme (May 19, 2021)

Yes, just cleaned! Nothing repainted!


----------



## Upchuck79 (May 26, 2021)

Painted parts look beautiful - what was the method used to and the equipment, solvents used to clean the painted parts?
I have '52 Phantom that requires same resto and I like the results you are showing. 
Thanks for the information.


----------



## BFGforme (May 26, 2021)

Soap and water and good degreaser then painstakingly used different compounds polish then four coats of wax! Just received fenders and wheels are polished up and ready, gonna start assembling it again soon!


----------



## BFGforme (May 26, 2021)

Been working on it a little bit today while getting ready for the swapmeet this weekend.... little bit of a difference...


----------



## OZ1972 (May 28, 2021)

Great Job I love old phantoms  , keep up the good work  !


----------



## Pondo (May 29, 2021)

Wow, you're doing great work on this one.  It's cleaning up super nice and it looks terrific!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 6, 2021)

Did some more work on it and just waiting for the seat from Bob and the front wheel to finish being polished.....


Will be putting the front wheel and forebrake on it tomorrow and a temporary seat to take it for a spin!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 7, 2021)

Plans foiled, my one day off and it's raining....go figure, damn so cal! With all the hours of polishing, there's no way I'm getting this sucker wet especially being right next to the ocean! The rain is all salt!!


----------



## phantom (Jun 7, 2021)

Very very nice.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 7, 2021)

I did get front wheel back last night and holy crap...... good God almighty.... LoL beautiful


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Adopt me so I can ride it.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 7, 2021)

Here's the front wheel..... still amazed...go back to the original pictures of the bike...







Bailey approved...


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 9, 2021)

Finally got it all back together and took it for a spin, man what a nice riding bike! Rear hub needs to be rebuilt and the chain snapped when I was riding it, doh....










Still waiting on the seat from Bob! Then the chain snapped...






Will post final complete pictures as soon as the seat shows up!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 11, 2021)

Can't wait to put the seat on it as soon as it gets here! The owner is gonna be blown away by the difference since he gave it to me!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 12, 2021)

So bike is done and got back from @cardifbikeshop today, Eric rebuilt rear hub and smooth as silk! Next Saturday is going to be big reveal for the owner Alfonso, and he was born in '51, so kinda special as he always wanted one when a kid! Bob said seat will be here in time and Alfonso son gonna video it and will post that next weekend! Can't wait to give it back and see his face!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 13, 2021)

Your effort with this project is very inspiring!  I’m sure the owner is going to have a smile that is a mile wide when he sees the transformation!  Awesome job!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2021)

Took for final test ride today and.......mic drop......


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2021)

Fenders are only non original parts!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 23, 2021)

Here's the proud new owner of the project, was pretty blown away, didn't know it was done! Many thanks to my neighbor caddy Dave and to.  @ bobcycles for getting seat here in time to blow his mind and he's a new Cabe member!



Hey, he's down for more now.... LoL let's all welcome Alfonso....


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2021)

Welcome to the Cabe Alfonso C. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 24, 2021)

Welcome Alfonso


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 24, 2021)

Welcome Alfonso !   You have a nice bike there !  AND some REAL NICE friends !   😉   Great Work on the Phantom @BFGforme !  Thanks for the step by step.............it is very inspiring.  Good Times !!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 24, 2021)

Welcome to the Cabe, Alonso! Sweet Panther you have, you are going to love the ride.
Nice work, @BFGforme 👣


----------

